# Vertical Mulching Equipment



## appalachianarbo (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a one-man earth auger for vertical mulching. Any recommendations? I've used a pick to open up root zones but it is back breaking. I backfill with a mix of compost, sand, peat, and a mycorrhizal inoculant. Also, what diameter auger do you use - 2, 3 or 4"? Thanks

I've looked at this one, but I don't know anything about it. I've also looked at the Stihl, but it's $$$...


----------



## kennertree (Jul 14, 2008)

Just save some dough and get an air-spade or sonic air-knife. You can do so much with them and they aren't that expensive. It doesn't do any harm to roots either.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Jul 14, 2008)

What's a basic setup run? Aren't they $1500-$2000? What about a compressor? I'd love one, but initial investment is killer (or so it seems).


----------



## kennertree (Jul 14, 2008)

There is a guy that sells them in Bristol TN, he sells the sonic air knife and hose for 1100 I think. The compressor is 100 a day to rent and it's just passed on to the customer. The air knife can be paid for just using it a day or a day and a half depending on how much you can get in your area. If no one else has one it's a special service that no one else can offer.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Jul 14, 2008)

I've been looking at the sites since you posted. I can see several opportunities other than vertical mulching - radial trenching, root collar excavation, girdling root exposure, etc. I wonder if plumbers or landscapers would utilize this service for trenching near trees and shrubs?

I'll look into these. I know it's been posted before, but who has one of these, and what do you think?


----------



## kennertree (Jul 14, 2008)

It's a great little tool, works well in just about any kind of soil. I've got some pics in a thread on here about the air spade. I would link it but I don't know how to do it. Just search air spade and it should come up.


----------



## kennertree (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm trying to post a link. Don't know if it will work or not but if it does, the pics are on the second page. I can post more if you want.http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=67293&page=2&highlight=air+spade


----------



## kennertree (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey, it worked. You learn something new every day.


----------



## ATH (Jul 16, 2008)

I have an air knife. I have used both the air knife and air spade, and I like the 90 degree angle at the handle of the air knife a little better - especially for vert. mulching.

It is a great tool, and certainly does a lot that there is no other better way to do. I have not marketed it enough to have paid for the compressor yet (I bought a used one from Nation's Rent)...but that is my fault, not because the tool isn't beneficial.


----------

